# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Να ένα τεστ που αν το συμπληρώσε θα καταλάβετε αν ο γνωσιακός συμπεριφοριστής θεραπευτής σας είναι τίμιος ή απατεώνας

## εγώ_είμαι_η_συνείδησή_σου

Directions: For each time, assess the therapist on a scale from 0 to 6, and record the rating on the line next to the item number. Descriptions are provided for even-numbered scale points. If you believe the therapist falls between two of the descriptors, select the intervening odd number (1, 3, 5). For example, if the therapist set a very good agenda but did not establish priorities, assign a rating of a 5 rather than a 4 or 6.
If the descriptions for a given item occasionally do not seem to apply to the session you are rating, feel free to disregard them and use the more general scale below:

0 = Poor 1= Barely Adequate 2 = Mediocre 3 = Satisfactory 4 = Good 5= Very Good 6= Excellent

Please do not leave any item blank. For all items, focus on the skill of the therapist, taking into account how difficult the patient seems to be.

Part I. GENERAL THERAPEUTIC SKILLS

1. AGENDA

0 Therapist did not set agenda.

2 Therapist set agenda that was vague or incomplete.

4 Therapist worked with patient to set a mutually satisfactory agenda that included specific target problems (e.g., anxiety at work, dissatisfaction with marriage.)

6 Therapist worked with patient to set an appropriate agenda with target problems, suitable for the available time. Established priorities and then followed agenda.

2. FEEDBACK

0 Therapist did not ask for feedback to determine patient's understanding of, or response to, the session.

2 Therapist elicited some feedback from the patient, but did not ask enough questions to be sure the patient understood the therapist's line of reasoning during the session or to ascertain whether the patient was satisfied with the session.

4 Therapist asked enough questions to be sure that the patient understood the therapist's line of reasoning throughout the session and to determine the patient's reactions to the session. The therapist adjusted his/her behavior in response to the feedback, when appropriate.

6 Therapist was especially adept at eliciting and responding to verbal and non-verbal feedback throughout the session (e.g., elicited reactions to session, regularly checked for understanding, helped summarize main points at end of session.

3. UNDERSTANDING

0 Therapist repeatedly failed to understand what the patient explicitly said and thus consistently missed the point. Poor empathic skills.

2 Therapist was usually able to reflect or rephrase what the patient explicitly said, but repeatedly failed to respond to more subtle communication. Limited ability to listen and empathize.

4 Therapist generally seemed to grasp the patient's "internal reality" as reflected by both what the explicitly said and what the patient communicated in more subtle ways. Good ability to listen and empathize.

6 Therapist seemed to understand the patient's "internal reality" thoroughly and was adept at communicating this understanding through appropriate verbal and non-verbal responses to the patient (e.g., the tone of the therapist's response conveyed a sympathetic understanding of the patient's "message"). Excellent listening and
empathic skills.

4. INTERPERSONAL EFFECTIVENESS

0 Therapist had poor interpersonal skills. Seemed hostile, demeaning, or in some other way destructive to the patient.

2 Therapist did not seem destructive, but had significant interpersonal problems. At times, therapist appeared unnecessarily impatient, aloof, insincere or had difficulty conveying confidence and competence.

4 Therapist displayed a satisfactory degree of warmth, concern, confidence, genuineness, and professionalism. No significant interpersonal problems.

6 Therapist displayed optimal levels of warmth, concern, confidence, genuineness, and professionalism, appropriate for this particular patient in this session.

5. COLLABORATION

0 Therapist did not attempt to set up a collaboration with patient.

2 Therapist attempted to collaborate with patient, but had difficulty either defining a problem that the patient considered important or establishing rapport.

4 Therapist was able to collaborate with patient, focus on a problem that both patient and therapist considered important, and establish rapport.
6 Collaboration seemed excellent; therapist encouraged patient as much as possible to take an active role during the session (e.g., by offering choices) so they could function as a "team".

6. PACING AND EFFICIENT USE OF TIME

0 Therapist made no attempt to structure therapy time. Session seemed aimless.

2 Session had some direction, but the therapist had significant problems with structuring or pacing (e.g., too little structure, inflexible about structure, too slowly paced, too rapidly paced).

4 Therapist was reasonably successful at using time efficiently. Therapist maintained appropriate control over flow of discussion and pacing.

6 Therapist used time efficiently by tactfully limiting peripheral and unproductive discussion and by pacing me session as rapidly as was appropriate for the patient.

Part II. CONCEPTUALIZATION, STRATEGY. AND TECHNIQUE

7. GUIDED DISCOVERY

0 Therapist relied primarily on debate, persuasion, or "lecturing". Therapist seemed to be "cross-examining" patient, putting the patient on the defensive, or forcing his/her point of view on the patient.

2 Therapist relied too heavily on persuasion and debate, rather than guided discovery. However, therapist's style was supportive enough that patient did not seem to feel attacked or defensive.

4 Therapist, for the most part, helped patient see new perspectives through guided discovery (e.g., examining evidence, considering alternatives, weighing advantages and disadvantages) rather than through debate. Used questioning appropriately.

6 Therapist was especially adept at using guided discovery during the session to explore problems and help patient draw his/her own conclusions. Achieved an excellent balance between skillful questioning and other modes of intervention.

8. FOCUSING ON KEY COGNITIONS OR BEHAVIORS

0 Therapist did not attempt to elicit specific thoughts, assumptions, images, meanings, or behaviors.

2 Therapist used appropriate techniques to elicit cognitions or behaviors; however, therapist had difficulty finding a focus or focused on cognitions/behaviors that were irrelevant to the patient's key problems.

4 Therapist focused on specific cognitions or behaviors relevant to the target problem. However, therapist could have focused on more central cognitions or behaviors that offered greater promise for progress.

6 Therapist very skillfully focused on key thoughts, assumptions, behaviors, etc. that were most relevant to the problem area and offered considerable promise for progress.

■
.9. STRATEGY FOR CHANGE (Note: For this item, focus on the quality of the therapist's strategy for change, not on how effectively the strategy was implemented or whether change actually occurred.)

0 Therapist did not select cognitive-behavioral techniques.

2 Therapist selected cognitive-behavioral techniques; however, either the overall strategy for bringing about change seemed vague or did not seem promising in helping the patient.

4 Therapist seemed to have a generally coherent strategy for change that showed reasonable promise and incorporated cognitive-behavioral techniques.

6 Therapist followed a consistent strategy for change that seemed very promising and incorporated the most appropriate cognitive-behavioral techniques.

10. APPLICATION OF COGNITIVE-BEHAVIORAL TECHNIQUES 

(Note: For this item, focus on how skillfully the techniques were applied, not on how appropriate they were for the target problem or whether change actually occurred.)

0 Therapist did not apply any cognitive-behavioral techniques.

2 Therapist used cognitive-behavioral techniques, but there were significant flaws in the way they were applied.

4 Therapist applied cognitive-behavioral techniques with moderate skill.

6 Therapist very skillfully and resourcefully employed cognitive-behavioral techniques.

11. HOMEWORK

0 Therapist did not attempt to incorporate homework relevant to cognitive therapy.

2 Therapist had significant difficulties incorporating homework (e.g., did not review previous homework, did not explain homework in sufficient detail, assigned inappropriate homework).

4 Therapist reviewed previous homework and assigned "standard" cognitive therapy homework generally relevant to issues dealt with in session. Homework was explained in sufficient detail.

6 Therapist reviewed previous homework and carefully assigned homework drawn from cognitive therapy for the coming week. Assignment seemed "custom tailored" to help patient incorporate new perspectives, test hypotheses, experiment with new behaviors discussed during session, etc.

t
Part III. ADDITIONAL CONSIDERATIONS

12. (a) Did any special problems arise during the session (e.g., non-adherence to homework, interpersonal issues between therapist and patient, hopelessness about continuing therapy, relapse?)
YES NO

(b) If yes:

0 Therapist could not deal adequately with special problems that arose.

2 Therapist dealt with special problems adequately, but used strategies or conceptualizations inconsistent with cognitive therapy.

4 Therapist attempted to deal with special problems using a cognitive framework and was moderately skillful in applying techniques.

6 Therapist was very skillful at handling special problems using cognitive therapy framework.

13. Were there any significant unusual factors in this session that you feel justified the therapist's departure from the standard approach measured by this scale?
YES (Please explain below) NO

----------


## λίτσα

λοιπόν έκανα το τεστ και ο γιατρός μου φαίνεται να είναι από τους καλύτερους και λοιπόν τι τώρα άλλαξε κάτι;αν τυχόν δεν έβγαιναν έτσι τα αποτελέσματα θα σταματούσα να τον βλέπω;καταλάβαίνω τι μου κάνει καλό και τι όχι και οι κουβέντες που έχω με τον γιατρό μου μου κάνουν πάρα πολύ καλό.μπορώ να καταλάβω αν κάποιος με κοροιδεύει ή όχι.το ότι έκανα το τεστ δεν σημαίνει πως δεν εμπιστεύομαι τον γιατρό μου ήταν καθαρή περιέργεια και από ότι φαίνεται είμαι σωστή σύμφωνα με αυτό που λες εσύ τεστ το ότι ο γιατρός μου είναι σούπερ.........:cool:

----------


## εγώ_είμαι_η_συνείδησή_σου

Αγαπητή φίλη,

Ωραία λοιπόν. Δεν στενοχωριέμαι που το τσέκαρες, αντίθετα.

Μια επιπλέον δική μου ερώτηση, που δεν την φαντάστηκαν ότι θα χρειαζόταν αυτοί που κατάστρωσαν το τεστ:

Πόσα χρόνια κάνεις γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία (2-3 χρονάκια όπως έγραψε κάποια πέρυσι);

Αν έχεις κάνει \"χρονάκια\" τότε δεν απάντησες με αλήθεια στις ερωτήσεις, αλλά όπως η μάνα που θεωρεί το παιδί της ως το πιό όμορφο (η μάνα όμως δεν τα σκάει το παιδιού επί μερικά χρονάκια χωρίς επεξεργασία αρνητικών σκέψεων προς πεποθήσεις κλπ).

----------


## Ειρηνούλα

Είμαι γνωστική συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεύτρια και ένιωσα αγανάκτηση με την ελαφρότητα με την οποία έγραψες το post σου.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, τι σε έσπρωξε να καταφερθείς με τέτοια δυσπιστία εναντίον της γνωστικής συμπεριφοριστικής θεραπείας που είναι ότι πιο αγνό, ότι πιο τέλειο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει ο κλάδος της ψυχοθεραπείας.

Γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά στη θεραπεία αυτή να τηρείται μια αυστηρή δομή; Εγώ είμαι απόλυτα ελαστική με τους θεραπευόμενούς μου και κάνουμε μια ελεύθερη συζήτηση, που περιλαμβάνει και γνωσιακές τεχνικές ή μπορεί να μην περιλαμβάνει τίποτα από αυτά, προκειμένου να κάνω τον θεραπευόμενό μου να περάσει μια ώρα άνετη, ανέμελη, αισιόδοξη, σε ένα κόσμο ονειρικό, σίγουρο, κάτι που θα το επαναλάβει και την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθει, και την επόμενη, και την επόμενη κλπ κλπ

Επειδή άφησες στα tags σου υπαινιγμούς για τη διάρκεια της θεραπείας, σου επισημαίνω ότι αν μεν τα προβλήματα που φέρνει ο θεραπευόμενος στη θεραπεία είναι απλά π.χ. «δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω στις εξετάσεις της Σχολής μου», μπορεί να διαρκέσει και 25 συνεδρίες. Αν όμως ο θεραπευόμενος έχει πιο δύσκολα προβλήματα π.χ. «έχει μείνει χωρίς δουλειά» και κρίνω ότι έχει διαταραχές προσωπικότητας (και μόνο εγώ η ίδια μπορώ να κρίνω αν έχει τέτοια διαταραχή και ποτέ ο ίδιος ο θεραπευόμενος) τότε μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία όσο χρειαστεί, και 2 και 5 και 10 και 20 χρόνια, όσο κρίνω εγώ ότι χρειάζεται. Αυτό θα σου το επαληθεύσουν μαζικά τα μέλη αυτού του forum.

Και τέλος ως προς τους υπαινιγμούς που άφησες για τους επόπτες, μάθε ότι δεν χρειάζομαι κανενός νόμου έγκριση ή άδεια για να κοινοποιώ σ’ αυτόν αυτά που μου κοινοποιεί εμένα ο θεραπευόμενός μου. Αυτά που είπε σήμερα τηλεφωνικά ο επόπτης μου, ο οποίος είναι πάρα πολύ μορφωμένος και καταρτισμένος.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Ειρηνούλα_
> εναντίον της γνωστικής συμπεριφοριστικής θεραπείας που είναι ότι πιο αγνό, ότι πιο τέλειο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει ο κλάδος της ψυχοθεραπείας.


υποθετω πώς καταθέτεις κατι τετοιο με βαση τη γνωμη σου. η τελειοτητα ειναι σχετικη κ υποκειμενικη.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Ειρηνούλα_
> Εγώ είμαι απόλυτα ελαστική με τους θεραπευόμενούς μου και κάνουμε μια ελεύθερη συζήτηση, που περιλαμβάνει και γνωσιακές τεχνικές ή μπορεί να μην περιλαμβάνει τίποτα από αυτά, προκειμένου να κάνω τον θεραπευόμενό μου να περάσει μια ώρα άνετη, ανέμελη, αισιόδοξη, σε ένα κόσμο ονειρικό, σίγουρο, κάτι που θα το επαναλάβει και την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθει, και την επόμενη, και την επόμενη κλπ κλπ


ξερεις αν εγω ακολουθουσα μια θεραπεια οπου ο στοχος της ηταν να περναω μια ωρα ανεμελη, αισιοδοξη, ανετη σε ενα κοσμο ονειρικο κ σιγουρο θα ανησυχουσα σοβαρα. Ξερεις γιατι?Γιατι σε εναν πραγματικο κοσμο, στον δικο μου κοσμο εκτος απο την αισιοδοξια, την ανεμελια...εχουν χωρο κ η στεναχωρια, η απογνωση, ο θυμος, ο φοβος....

Επισης καθε σε καθε συνεδρια δεν θελω να νιωθω μια επαναληψη. Ή την προσπαθεια της θεραπευτριας μου να γινεται ο κοσμος οπως τον φανταζεται αυτη.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Ειρηνούλα_
> τότε μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία όσο χρειαστεί, και 2 και 5 και 10 και 20 χρόνια, όσο κρίνω εγώ ότι χρειάζεται. Αυτό θα σου το επαληθεύσουν μαζικά τα μέλη αυτού του forum.


η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχει ορια?μεταξυ των οποιων κ χρονικα?

----------


## λίτσα

σοφάκι συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.οι απόψεις σου συμφωνούν απόλυτα με τις δικές μου οπότε να μην επαναλαμβάνω και εγώ τα ίδια....
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα.....:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και πάνω που μου είχε λείψει ο Σήφης απ\' το φόρουμ, επανήλθε!

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by εγώ_είμαι_η_συνείδησή_σου_
> Αγαπητή φίλη,
> 
> Ωραία λοιπόν. Δεν στενοχωριέμαι που το τσέκαρες, αντίθετα.
> 
> Μια επιπλέον δική μου ερώτηση, που δεν την φαντάστηκαν ότι θα χρειαζόταν αυτοί που κατάστρωσαν το τεστ:
> 
> Πόσα χρόνια κάνεις γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία (2-3 χρονάκια όπως έγραψε κάποια πέρυσι);
> 
> Αν έχεις κάνει \"χρονάκια\" τότε δεν απάντησες με αλήθεια στις ερωτήσεις, αλλά όπως η μάνα που θεωρεί το παιδί της ως το πιό όμορφο (η μάνα όμως δεν τα σκάει το παιδιού επί μερικά χρονάκια χωρίς επεξεργασία αρνητικών σκέψεων προς πεποθήσεις κλπ).


Έχω την εντύπωση πως υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη του καθένα που εμπιστεύεται μακροχρόνια ένα συγκεκριμένο θεραπευτή. Το ζητούμενο στη σχέση θεραπευτή - θεραπευόμενου είναι αυτή ακριβώς η εμπιστοσύνη που επιτρέπει στον ασθενή να καταθέτει την ψυχή του γυμνή για να μπορέσει να ιαθεί και που κάτα πάσα πιθανότητα δεν εδραιώνεται σε μια ή δυο συνεδρίες αλλά απαιτεί ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Στα 2-3 \"χρονάκια\" όπως αναφέρεις με περιπαικτική διάθεση, γιατί να ακυρώνουμε την ικανότητα του θεραπευτή να διατηρεί την εποικοινωνία με τον ασθενή του, παρά να θεωρήσουμε σαν δεδομένο πως ο θεραπευόμενος δεν έχει την ικανότητα της κριτικής επιλογής, τι είναι καλό για τον εαυτό του ? Δεν είναι αυτή μια γενική απαξίωση και προσπάθεια \"κοπαδοποίησης\" των απανταχού ψυχικά ασθενών ? Μόνο τα πρόβατα δεν επιλέγουν - κι άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα αν εμπιστεύονται ή όχι - τον τσοπάνη τους...

Με λίγα λόγια, αν ο μανάβης της γειτονιάς σου που τυχαίνει να γνωρίζεις, ενώ στην αρχή σου προμηθεύει τα καλύτερα λαχανικά , στην συνέχεια σου πασάρει ό,τι σαπίλα έχει, εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να ψωνίζεις απ\' αυτόν, επειδή γνωρίζεστε ? Γιατί λοιπόν αναιρείς το δικαίωμα μιας τέτοιας επιλογής από τον κάθε ασθενή ? Ή θεωρείς πως άγεται και φέρεται τόσο έντονα από το θυμικό του, που κάθε ορθολογική προσέγγιση με άξονα το δικό του συμφέρον, είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτη ?

Νομίζω πως όπως στο θέμα σου προσπαθείς να \"τσουβαλιάσεις\" όλους τους λειτουργούς της ψυχικής υγείας, έτσι \"κοπαδοποιείς\" κι όλους τους ασθενείς...Διαβλέπεις αναλήθεια στα λεγόμενα της Λίτσας, γιατί έχει αναπτύξει μια υγιή σχέση εμπιστοσύνης με τον θεραπευτή της ? Όσο μου επιτρέπεται, μπορεί να έχω διαφωνήσει σε πάμπολλα θέματα με την Λίτσα σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ, αλλά η εκτίμηση μου είναι πως σ\' όσα λέει και πιστεύει, μόνο ιδιοτέλεια και ανειλικρίνεια δεν θα μπορούσα να της προσάψω, ούτε εγώ αλλά πιστεύω ούτε και κανείς άλλος..

Στην προκείμενη περίπτωση το επιχείρημα σου κατά την άποψη μου δεν έχει καμία βάση...

----------


## λίτσα

καλημέρα...
σαμπ καθώς διάβαζα το ποστ σου ένιωθα πως ήσουν μέσα στο μυαλό μου ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα και εγώ μόλις διάβασα την απάντηση του φίλου μας.απλά θεώρησα πως θα ήταν δώρον άδωρον να μπω στην διαδικασία να απαντήσω γιατί εφόσον με αμφισβητεί δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω έναν διάλογο.ίσως να κάνω και λάθος δεν είμαι πάντα σωστή αλλά το να προδικάζεις ότι κάποιος ψεύδεται χωρίς να έχεις κάνει μια κουβέντα μαζί του πρώτα θεωρώ πως είναι λάθος....
παρ\'όλα αυτά θα απαντήσω στο φίλο μας πως το χρονικό διάστημα που με παρακολουθεί ο γιατρός μου είναι ένας χρόνος και τρεις μήνες.μήπως αυτό αλλάζει κάτι όμως;
έχουμε βρει έναν κώδικα επικοινωνίας και πριν ακόμα του πω εγώ αυτό που αισθάνομαι μου το λέει εκείνος.αυτό δεν λέει κάτι;σημασία έχει πως έχω βοηθηθεί πάρα πολύ.ακόμα και κομπογιανίτης να ήταν το αποτέλεσμα μετράει για εμένα,πως έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος....


Υ.Γ.σαμπ το ότι διαφωνούμε σε πολλά ζητήματα κατά την γνώμη μου σημαίνει πως μπορούμε και κάνουμε επικοδομητικό διάλογο.αν συμφωνούσαμε σε όλα θα καταντούσε βαρετό τουλάχιστον για εμένα.είσαι ένας από τους πολλούς που μου αρέσει να συνομιλώ ακριβώς γιατί έχεις στα περισσότερα θέματα αντίθετη άποψη και αυτό με βοηθάει στο να μην βλέπω μονομερώς τα πράγματα αλλά να κοιτάω και την αντίπερα όχθη.
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα..:)

----------


## nature

εγώ είμαι η συνείδησή σου.... Τι νικ είναι αυτό... ντρέπομαι και να το γράψω.
Δείχνει μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Τι σου συμβαίνει? Γιατί τόσο πρόβλημα? ποιος σε αδίκησε? τι ζόρι τραβάς?
Παρότι ξέρω αρκετές ξένες γλώσσες, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθεις να πεις. Πες το με δικά σου λόγια.

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ειρηνούλα_
> Εγώ είμαι απόλυτα ελαστική με τους θεραπευόμενούς μου και κάνουμε μια ελεύθερη συζήτηση, που περιλαμβάνει και γνωσιακές τεχνικές ή μπορεί να μην περιλαμβάνει τίποτα από αυτά, προκειμένου να κάνω τον θεραπευόμενό μου να περάσει μια ώρα άνετη, ανέμελη, αισιόδοξη, σε ένα κόσμο ονειρικό, σίγουρο, κάτι που θα το επαναλάβει και την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθει, και την επόμενη, και την επόμενη κλπ κλπ
> 
> 
> ...


+100%

να αεροβατει ο θεραπευομενος, να παραμυθιαζεται ουτως ειπειν η να μαθει να αντιμετωπιζει τα προβληματα του αποτελεσματικοτερα?οεο?

----------


## NikosD.

Το θέμα κλείνει εδώ και οι χρήστες \'εγώ_είμαι_η_συνείδησή_σου\' και \'Ειρηνούλα\' αποκλείστηκαν από τη συμμετοχή τους στο φόρουμ μιας και πρόκειται για το ίδιο ήδη αποκλεισμένο πρόσωπο (Ονούφριος, Σήφης και 10αριά ακόμη ψευδώνυμα που εμφανίστηκαν κατά καιρούς στην κοινότητα στο παρελθόν).

----------

